# Sustanon Cycle with (Muscle Tech Prohormones)



## 7amudi_55 (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey everyone

Just recently, i've got Muscletech's Anostesten ( 112 caps), Norteston( 112 caps), and acetabolan -II ( 96 Caps). All those would be used for a 2 month cycle.. I have some extra money that i would like to spend on my body, and i'm thinking of adding a cycle of sustanon with the prohormone cycle.. Would that be dangerous, would it cause my testes to stop testosterone production if i use prohormones and sustanon together ?? would the doses be too much if the sustanon cycle was 20 injections at 250 mg/ml. And put into consideration, that i have previously took a testoserone enanthate cycle ( from about 1.5 months) followed by Pregnyl (which re-stabalizes hormone levels in body - usually taken after cycle).

Please advise me !! i read about sustanon, its great ! just help me take the right decision, and i do not want to harm myself by having infertility problems. 

yours
hamoudi


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 4, 2003)

Ugh. First of all, there's little reason to use Sustanon. Test enanthate is inexpensive and lost-lasting (less frequent injections). If you want a combination short and sustained release blend, go for one of the enanthate/propionate mixtures.

Secondly, the MT products are garbage, or at least those particular ones are. Don't expect much, if anything, other than a less crowded wallet.

If you're looking for good pro-hormones, there are plenty of options available. If you're going to use test, then it's fine if used alone.

Your testosterone levels will be suppressed regardless, if you're using any anabolic steroid over a long-enough period of time. 250 mgs a week of test (in any form) isn't likely to do a damn thing, and if it does, it won't be much of anything.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 17, 2003)

MuscleTech has ****ty ass PHs..


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't waste your money on prohormones if you are already geared up. Also if you have to take a prohormone, you should stack Androdiol and Nor-Diol together. In my opinion Ergopharm is the most potent. You can even add 1-AD in with this stack, but it gets expensive, and if you are going to use gear anyway just save your money and get some deca and test.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

Muscle Tech Sucks!!!


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2003)

If you are looking for a legal oral to stack with a type of test, I'd try M1T since it is getting rave reviews everywhere, otherwise I would not bother with ANYTHING unless it be dbol, or even anadrol @ 50mg a day for a first timer.

I agree, sustanon is overpriced (laborious to mix) and overhyped up the yin yang, and technically should be shot ED or EOD, not exactly something a first timer dreams about. If you really had a needle fetish just do straight prop, daily injections are fun right? Or how about some suspension, shoot yourself with a nice big nail sized pin 3 times a day, yummy.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 18, 2003)

i like the idea of slowly inching up the staircase...i will go on my first ph cycle after christmas break(prob 1-t and 4ad)...then step up to something abit stronger like another ph cycle with m1t....then after that, if i like the cycles, im going to straight gear... What Im getting at is that once you use gear you might as well go all the way...  Id leave the legal stuff behind just because the less than legal stuff can do soo much more than the OTC stuff


----------

